# Football in maadi



## jamesy11 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi 

i have come to maadi for 6 months while i do a few diving courses at maadi divers.

i was wondering if anyone knows where i could get a game of football or even a kick of a ball (other than with the kids in the street) while i was over here? i tried victory field on sunday 7th of march where i was lead to believe there was football training every tuesday and sunday (run by the rugby club):shocked::shocked: but it turned out it was softball and the security guys told me that football isnt on anymore.

if anyone could help i would seriously appreciate it as other than diving im getting little to no exercise.

im 22 by the way if it makes any difference.

cheers,

James :shocked:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

jamesy11 said:


> Hi
> 
> i have come to maadi for 6 months while i do a few diving courses at maadi divers.
> 
> ...



Hi there,

First of all, I do not live in Cairo, so I can not be "that" helpful to you, but since no one had any suggestion for you, so I will suggest you to check places like the local clubs (Social ones or sports' ones) Or Churches (I'm assuming that you are a Christian, sorry if I was wrong  ) near your area, Churches do have sports events as far as I know.

You said you're 22, so if you were a student, or if you do know any students, there are sports events in almost all universities in here (Or if not, students themselves do gather to play football most of the time).

But you can always find a Gym if your main target was just working out, not playing football.

Have a nice time in here, if you can anyway 

Good luck


----------



## Kairo (Mar 10, 2010)

*Football in Maadi*

I emailed Cairo Rugby Club about the football some time ago and the email bounced. You may have more luck through their Facebook page. Let me know if you find out anhything, I am up for it.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Try the Hash House Harriers, fun runs and other stuff involving exercise to promote thirst,( for beer), honest, google it. As a bonus you get to know some of the out of the way places in and around Cairo. International group.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

I am sorry, I also do not live in Cairo so am not aware of where you can go to find a football match, but I was just intrigued as to why you chose Maadi to dive, and where you dive...the Nile????

Just seems like Red Sea areas are more favourable dive locations. If you make your way to Sharm during these six months I could be more helpful 

Sam


----------

